# Rain deflectors - plain



## Dodger57

Hi all,

New to forums and very much appreciate the ability to come and get some advice since I'm willing to DIY...just not very handy. 

Anyway ...

I just installed a section of gutter on our house - all went fairly well but I'm lacking on part/accessory that I can't find.

I believe it's called a "rain deflector" - it, apparently, slows down and channels the water from the roof into the gutters - I need it as the water coming from a junction of 2 roofs is actually "jumping" the gutter a bit... it looks like a "v" of sorts.

Problem is that I can't find these anywhere! The local Lowes and Home Depoy do not stock them. I can't find them on either of those 2 chains websites, nor does a google search bring up any type of online store I could purchase one.

I did find some decorative types that were a bit pricey and wouldn't go with any of our other hardware - I just need a simple one.

If any of you can link me to a source, to purchase one, I would be very grateful. 

Thanks
Dodge


----------



## Square Eye

Most of the time, contractors make their own. They're pretty simple to make if you have the tools. If there is a lumber yard in the area, not a Lowe's or Home Depot, they may have a sheet metal brake that you can use. AND, they may be able to sell you the short piece of coil stock metal that you will need.

Otherwise, If you see a guy doing a siding job, stop and ask him if he will bend one out of scrap.

I have also seen a homeowner made deflector. He bought the metal and used a door frame to bend the metal. He held the metal against the hinge side of the frame and had his wife to slowly shut the door. The door creased the metal against the frame and he was able to tweak the bend by hand to make it look right.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dodger57

Ah ... I see now why I had such a hard time finding them ...

I may be able to fashion my own, like you suggest, but I have another related question. How are they attached to the roof/gutter?

Thanks so much for the reply! 

Dodge


----------



## inspectorD

Rivet.....Rivet....Rivet....
Usually I uuse a rivet gun, Drill some holes same size as the rivets and install at the top side of the gutter. I also stick some gutter seal behind it to help hold it in place. 
Good luck...rivet.....rivet......


I couldn't help myself ....rivet.......


----------



## Dodger57

Ha ha! Thanks! 

Dodge


----------



## PaPaDan

Somebody should "POP" that guy for the corny Revit joke.  LOL


----------



## inspectorD

Your right.... that joke belongs in the "GUTTER." 

They just keep pitching downhill......

Dont worry Pa Pa Dan,... I'm keepin my day job.


----------



## Sauna

inspectorD you are really one weird peace of person Nice! Keep up the good *jokes*


----------



## inspectorD

If you think those are bad....you shouldn't check out the joke thread 

Welcome aboard


----------

